# Can Anyone Convert a .doc File to a .pdf File



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I self-publish a book. Graphics intensive. First time I sent it to Instant Publishers on online, but it took all night. Next time sent it on disc and it did OK, but added some blank pages to book. This time it left the graphics off the last 1/4 of the book. Picked up text fine, but not graphics.

Is in .doc format. Does anyone have the capability to convert it to a .pdf file?


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Ken:

Download and install PDFCreator. This free and open source program will allow you to create .pdf files from any Windows application. The program installs as printer driver and when you print your document, PDFcreator wil be displayed as a printer. Choose the pdf printer and fill in any other info you want and it will create the pdf file for you.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Not sure, but if you have Word 2K7 I believe it natively can save to a PDF file; will have to look it up.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Kari: I went to that site. I tried to create an account at least ten times. Wants a password with a capital letter, number and punctuation. Tried several variations and I'm positive I repeated it the same way twice. Simply won't take. Throw something at the screen time.

I'm willing to pay someone to where I send them the .doc file, they convert it to a .pdf file and send send it back to me.


----------



## Gary in AL (Jul 8, 2002)

Ken,
There a printer driver called Win2PDF that is free and you use it just like a printer (it will come up in your printer choices after it is installed). Works great I have used it for years.
Gary


----------



## Bufordt (Nov 28, 2005)

Anyone with a mac and Microsoft word can change this to a pdf file very easy. Look for someone in your area with a mac.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

I use the Open Office writer which has an export as .pdf function. It is available for free at OpenOffice


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

I use this one: www.cutepdf.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Adron said:


> I use the Open Office writer which has an export as .pdf function. It is available for free at OpenOffice


That's what I use for converting docs to PDFs.

I can do all sorts of neat stuff with Open Office.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I cannot send this as an attachment to an e-mail as it is too large. Will try some suggestions but my system keeps rejecting downloads as it says I don't have Windows Installer available. I'm on Windows for home XP.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I tried to download Open Office. Nine hours as I'm on dial-up. Can I send someone a CD, they convert it and sent it back? Willing to pay for service.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Ken

Call me @ 877-237-0055 toll free.

Lee


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Kari: I went to that site. I tried to create an account at least ten times. Wants a password with a capital letter, number and punctuation. Tried several variations and I'm positive I repeated it the same way twice. Simply won't take. Throw something at the screen time.
> 
> I'm willing to pay someone to where I send them the .doc file, they convert it to a .pdf file and send send it back to me.


you dont have to sign up to download that program this may be a little simpler
its a direct link to the program download.

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/pr...or-0_9_9_setup.exe?use_mirror=cdnetworks-us-1

if the download dosnt start look towards the top for 

Problems with the download? Please use this "direct link" or try another mirror.

and click "direct link"


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Can you break your .doc file into segements and email it? I'd be glad to help if I can. If you'd like to send me a CD, just drop me a PM. Or I could send you a CD w/Open office.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I use PrimoPDF on my XP computers for this... installs a printer driver that prints doc to PDF file.

R


----------



## colourfaste (Dec 17, 2009)

If you're using a Mac then 'print to PDF' is built into the OS.


----------



## BeaG (Aug 21, 2008)

I use the same "cutepdf" that Snowdancer uses. It works just fine. You can follow the link that Snowdancer gives you, and download the freeware version of cutepdf. 

It is a much smaller download than OpenOffice. When installed, it shows up as a "printer" selection. You print your document, but you choose the cutepdf printer instead of your regular printer. Then when you print to cutepdf, what you get is a file saved in .pdf format.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Cant think of name of it at moment, but I use free version of some tax preparation software. One of limits of free version is I cant save a pdf copy and can only print one hard copy. Voila, free version of cutepdf to rescue, it gave me the capability to print to a pdf file which then can be accessed and/or printed as often as I want. One of few remaining uses I have for windows. anyway cutepdf is a quality product and very downloadable via dialup.

Open office comes with most medium or larger versions of linux. (there are both linux and windows versions) For instance should be included on free live cd version of PClinuxOS or Knoppix or Ubuntu that can be booted from cdrom. Once booted, any modern linux can mount and see windows files on your hard drive. Just saying as I think Ubuntu will still mail you copy of their current version for totally free, they pickup the burning and shipping cost. You can get copy of nearly any linux distribution from one of the cheap linux stores online, basically couple bucks to burn and mail you a current cd or dvd version of your favorite linux.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I'm still looking for help and am willing to pay for it. I would like to send someone the book on a CD-RW in .doc format along with a copy of the book. They convert it and compare to book to make sure conversion went OK. Then send the file and book back to me.

Last McAfee download took something like ten hours.


----------

